# How long are cooked chicken breast good for?



## Trucker (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm thinking, (after reading on here)

bang 5/6 chicken breasts in a maggi so juicy bag. Dice an onion...

let it cook... Let it cool, then chop it into bits.

then put it in 3 tubs for work. Question is though would they be good in the fridge for 2/3 days?

oh and I'm a truck driver, so don't have access to heat my food so would be eating cold...

cheers folks.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah they'd be fine 3days at least


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I've been eating mine after 5 or even 6 days lately, taste like sh*te obviously but it saves cooking so often.

We all pretty much eat everything cold. If you're on the road constantly get yourself a good cool box.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

I've seen many post on other sites where they cook for 7 days!!

Here's an idea though guys, this is what my mum does for her fella. Cook a week or two's supply at once then freeze it! Then get it out the day/night before you wish to eat it 

I've tried some and does taste fresher then stuff that I've cooked and left in fridge for four days. Also reduce electric/gas of only having to cook meat every other week


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Yeah good to go mate.


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

I only leave chicken for 3 days, sometimes 4. It depends I guess, some people are tougher than others  and everyone here who leaves it longer seem to be alive and well :-D


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I ate some steak today which I cooked last Wednesday, I did feel as if I was going to throw up, pass out and had a banging headache when I got to the gym one hour later. Haven't a clue if it was that or glugging my pre-workout too fast. Did pass so guess I'm ok and will live to workout another day.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL I wouldnt go over three days!! And I eat anything usually!! :S 7 days thats pushing it!!


----------



## Shambo (Mar 13, 2013)

i try to make my chicken/turkey the night before and eat it the next day it only takes 25 mins in the oven


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

2-3 days is fine, you can go more tho,stick it in a cooler bag for you truck tho a.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

shamie said:


> i try to make my chicken/turkey the night before and eat it the next day it only takes 25 mins in the oven


Wait till you get into the habit of doing it in bulk, you'll never go back!

I've got a weeks worth of beef, 4 days of chicken and a couple of days veg all cooking away as we speak!


----------

